# When soap has other plans...



## Sonya-m (Apr 3, 2015)

This was supposed to be a spin swirl but my rendered tallow caused faster trace than I was expecting so quickly became a drop and plop

I'm pleasantly surprised after cutting






View attachment 13477


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Apr 3, 2015)

that is the real beauty of soap making , when things don't go as you planned and you end up with something really lovely . each bar tells its own colorful story , nicely done .


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 3, 2015)

Those are great!   I am completely amazed by your skills every time you post a pic.


----------



## Seawolfe (Apr 3, 2015)

Oh those are SO pretty!
I can't imagine they would be prettier as a spin swirl!


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 3, 2015)

Very pretty! What's the FO?


----------



## Susie (Apr 3, 2015)

Hey, I like it!  I am old enough to say, "Groovy!"


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 3, 2015)

Like Susie stated...Groovy  Anyone notice the face in the upper right soap and from left to right on the left side #'s 12 & 13. 12 being the same soap as the one on the right


----------



## JuneP (Apr 3, 2015)

*Drop and flop*

They're incredible! Such fun colors and great patterns. 

June



Sonya-m said:


> This was supposed to be a spin swirl but my rendered tallow caused faster trace than I was expecting so quickly became a drop and plop
> 
> I'm pleasantly surprised after cutting
> 
> ...


----------



## lenarenee (Apr 3, 2015)

They look like happy bars - you could name them "ecstatic" if the fo suits it!

I've been looking for a new design to try; I may try to copy those!


----------



## not_ally (Apr 3, 2015)

I am definitely digging it (Suzie, I am finding out through experience that the old always becomes new again   I tried a spin swirl the other day, I think based on another of yours, Sonya, and it ended up so *not* a spin swirl.  Not as pretty as yours, either.


----------



## KristaY (Apr 3, 2015)

Those are just awesome! I agree with Susie too ~ groovy is apt, lol. If you scented with patchouli or nag champa you've got Woodstock soap!


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks everyone - definitely a happy accident. 

The FO is a Jo Malone dupe of fig & cassis - used it as I knew it behaved previously - unfortunately my tallow moved faster than lard does.



cmzaha said:


> Like Susie stated...Groovy  Anyone notice the face in the upper right soap and from left to right on the left side #'s 12 & 13. 12 being the same soap as the one on the right




yeah I can see the face now you've pointed it out!! Those 2 are the same as I had 9 large bars from my slab mould but cut them all in half to see the pattern so they were one bar


----------



## jules92207 (Apr 3, 2015)

These are just beautiful!


----------



## newbie (Apr 3, 2015)

I wish my spin swirl that didn't turn out looked like this! Love it!


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 3, 2015)

Super groovy!


----------



## Obsidian (Apr 3, 2015)

Not sure what a spin swirl is but those turned out great. Reminds me of a shirt I used to wear as a teen in the 80's.


----------



## Irja (Apr 5, 2015)

Wow! Looks amazing.


----------



## Relle (Apr 5, 2015)

Not sure either what a spin swirl is - do you mean an ITP swirl.


----------



## not_ally (Apr 5, 2015)

Relle, I could be wrong, but I thought it was a faux funnel swirl in a slab tray where you pour from the corners and then spin the slab, like this:  

 [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wiF_udFPvcA[/ame]


Sonya, is that right, or is there another yet another technique out there that I need to put on my list  ? Sorry, once I posted the link I couldn't figure out how to fix the rest of the text.  
​ ​


----------



## not_ally (Apr 5, 2015)

Be advised, it is *much* harder than that short video and proficient soaper make it look, darn it.


----------



## jules92207 (Apr 5, 2015)

Whoa. That was really cool to watch. What a neat technique.


----------



## not_ally (Apr 5, 2015)

I know, right?  When I tried it did not look like either the original or as nice as Sonya's.  But definitely worth more attempts.


----------



## Relle (Apr 12, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Relle, I could be wrong, but I thought it was a faux funnel swirl in a slab tray where you pour from the corners and then spin the slab, like this:


 

Thanks for link, I went looking after I posted to see if I had missed something. My faux pours don't stay that liquid before setting up, so I may not be able to spin, although I'll have to try anyway won't I. Now I'll have to remember where my mould is, as its so long since I've used it.:shh:


----------

